

Ask HN: Help, please: need a headless DHT capable torrent seeder - jacquesm

Hello HN'ers,<p>I've got one of my crazy little projects on the go, I plan to launch tomorrow and I just ran in to a nasty snag.<p>My main servers are using debian linux, and I need a way to create and seed DHT torrents ("magnet links").<p>This is not some wares or other nefarious site I'm putting together here, so please don't get me wrong about my intentions.<p>The basic idea is that I have a file that I would like to distribute via tracker-less bit torrent to a large number of people after file creation.<p>So, the idea is that on a headless server a program can create a torrent, report the hash and then start another program to seed the initial copy of the torrent file.<p>Does anybody know about such a program ? I can't seem to find anything like it, only snazzy GUI programs...
======
ZeroGravitas
I'm not really familiar with this technology but I thought the default Ubuntu
client Transmission could do this via it's cli interface.

I'd imagine if it's in Ubuntu it'll be available easily in Debian.

